# Not everyone enjoyed the Luau



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Our retirement village holds a variety of activities. Every few years we have a Luau. A number of the residents attend, but not eveyone has a as much fun as the others......

Sony A350 14 mgp ..Sony 18-250 lens..All of the way across the pool...

regards, Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like it. Another good shot that conveys emotion. Beautiful colors too.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great image Rich. She looks like she is deep in thought of a past Luau when she was with someone dear to her heart. At least that is how I see it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ah the limitation of my 18-185 just hit me  that's a fantastic photo Rich. great clarity, interesting subject, good colouring, and i'm with grayfish... past memories. she tugs at my heart. thank you for sharing.

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

grayfish said:


> Great image Rich. She looks like she is deep in thought of a past Luau when she was with someone dear to her heart. At least that is how I see it.


That's what I was thinking too. It made me sad.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

She could have just been trying to pass gas and not wanting anyone to know ....

ok, ok, i just had to say that to stop all the gushie stuff from over flowing !


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That is the most incredible photo! I would give anything to have that same shot of my grandmother.

Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Luau*

*Quietly enjoying the Luau* 

Gnarled hands clutch the umbrella.
The lace shades her weathered lines,
casting shadows on the
impressions of time on her face.

Her watery grey eyes have witnessed 
the river of life pass,
it's rapids and calms, 
flowing endlessly on.

Sitting there with memories,
both good and bad,
they drift by in random order.
A wry smile playing on her mouth.

Neither age nor time
can diminish her life.
Shaded from the sun
she knowingly smiles.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the great addition to my photo. I can take pictures; I can write a news story...but..I have never even considered attempting poetry...regards, Rich


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great pics of the Luau Rich,not that I know from much but I have looked at so many phoyos of late ,I seem to actually be enjoying looking rather than jus looking if you know what I mean.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Dick et al....I guess , deep in my heart, I try to capture a "story" or mood when shooting people. Most of my shots never make it off of the "cutting room floor"...as they say. regards, Rich


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

too many luau


----------

